# Another one bites the dust!



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, my buddy took his wife out on the Wasatch Saturday to try to fill her rifle deer tag. Well, they found elk instead. They watched this guy bed down and my buddy was upset that he didn't bring his bow. SOOOOOO.....he told his wife to stay and watch the bull and he hauled azz home to grab his bow. When he came back the bull hadn't moved. My buddy put a good stalk on the bull (300 yards or so) and came from above him. The bull felt that something was fishy and stood up and kinda started walking away. The bull was quartered away from him and my buddy took the shot. The bull went 50 yards and piled up. My buddy walked slowly up to the bull and when he got about 5 feet from it, the bull lifted his head and looked at my buddy. As my buddy was trying to nock another arrow, the bull jumped up and ran down hill another 40 yards. Finally after piling up a second time the bull was down for good. That's when I got the call. 

I got up to help him get the elk out and ended up hauling all 4 quarters out for him. The first trip down my buddy carried the head and his wife hauled the backstraps and some extra meet in her back-pack and I was the lucky winner with the two hind quarters. That was a trip. My buddy and I hiked back up to get the rest of it. He ended up hualing out our bows and I got the two front quarters in my 2200 Badlands pack and we headed back down the mountain. 

My buddy drove his wife's little RAV-4 so it was quite the trip getting it all in the back. That is the second elk I've helped him stash in that little RAV-4.


It was quite the pack out job....needless to say, he owes me one!  

I'll be headed back up to our little honey hole either tomorrow or sometime next week and just hope I can close the deal. I've already passed on 6 cows trying to get my first bull with a bow. 

Enjoy the pics! I'll post more pics later. Sorry for the blurry pic....it's a cell phone.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's awesome!! Nice bull your friend got . Sounds like you have a pretty good honey hole.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, good job.

I love blurry pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

But ..... did his wife get her deer?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> But ..... did his wife get her deer?


NO, all they saw were does.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats to the hunter. I love spot and stalk!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW, time to go home, get the bow and do a stalk?
That's cool!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Great front bull!!! unbelievable that he had time to run home and get his bow...............elk are where you find them....


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good for him!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I imagine that he took his orange off for the photo. 
Good success story.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I imagine that he took his orange off for the photo.
> Good success story.


Something like that.......


----------

